# Mario Balotelli ospite nella casa del GF Vip



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Il calciatore *Mario Balotelli*, attualmente svincolato, stasera, venerdì 23 ottobre, *entrerà nella casa del Grande Fratello Vip *per incontrare il *fratello Enock*, concorrente del reality. Appuntamento, dalle ore 21:45, su Canale 5.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il calciatore *Mario Balotelli*, attualmente svincolato, stasera, venerdì 23 ottobre, *entrerà nella casa del Grande Fratello Vip *per incontrare il *fratello Enock*, concorrente del reality. Appuntamento, dalle ore 21:45, su Canale 5.




Sta accadendo quello che qua dentro abbiamo previsto da anni: abbiamo sbagliato solo programma, invece dell'Isola dei famosi è finito al gf vip (vip de che poi? di falliti, semmai...), ma siamo lì.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sta accadendo quello che qua dentro abbiamo previsto da anni: abbiamo sbagliato solo programma, invece dell'Isola dei famosi è finito al gf vip (vip de che poi? di falliti, semmai...), ma siamo lì.


Sarà sicuramente concorrente della prossima edizione, o magari già da questa, visto che stanno facendo entrare nuova gente per tentare di rialzare gli ascolti già bassi e farlo durare fino a febbraio.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Ottobre 2020)

Raiola sta contrattando con gli autori per la permanenza


----------



## sacchino (23 Ottobre 2020)

Strano sia li stasera, con tutte le offerte che ha.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sta accadendo quello che qua dentro abbiamo previsto da anni: abbiamo sbagliato solo programma, invece dell'Isola dei famosi è finito al gf vip (vip de che poi? di falliti, semmai...), ma siamo lì.



Prevediamo sempre, sempre, quello che accade.

Incredibile...


----------



## Kayl (23 Ottobre 2020)

La percentuale di Raiola quant'è?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente concorrente della prossima edizione, o magari già da questa, visto che stanno facendo entrare nuova gente per tentare di rialzare gli ascolti già bassi e farlo durare fino a febbraio.



ahahah cioè fino a febbraio durererebbe sto schifo?? che io sappia dovrebbe iniziare pure l'isola


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il calciatore *Mario Balotelli*, attualmente svincolato, stasera, venerdì 23 ottobre, *entrerà nella casa del Grande Fratello Vip *per incontrare il *fratello Enock*, concorrente del reality. Appuntamento, dalle ore 21:45, su Canale 5.



L abbiamo scritto anni fa


----------



## gabri65 (23 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il calciatore *Mario Balotelli*, attualmente svincolato, stasera, venerdì 23 ottobre, *entrerà nella casa del Grande Fratello Vip *per incontrare il *fratello Enock*, concorrente del reality. Appuntamento, dalle ore 21:45, su Canale 5.



A seguire, un paio di ospitate in qualche programma-fogna che va per la maggiore, e poi, alè, sarebbe pronto per una luminosa carriera.

Secondo voi farebbe tanto peggio della Cozzolina in politica?

Come intelligenza siamo lì, eh, mica peggioriamo tanto.


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Ottobre 2020)

Sin troppo scontato che avrebbe fatto questa fine.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Video della sua entrata.


----------



## Goro (24 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo anni le profezie lette qui si sono avverate, entrare a tempo pieno nel mondo dei reality e della TV


----------



## Butcher (24 Ottobre 2020)

Con lo schermo rotto dello smartphone. Trash.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2020)

Che ignorante


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2020)

*Le parole di Mario Balotelli alla concorrente Dayane Mello ("Mi vuole dentro, ma poi dice 'basta basta fa male'"), indignano Selvaggia Lucarelli che su Twitter afferma: "Balotelli che fa la battutina squallida da convinto maschio alfa e le risatine in studio, col conduttore divertito. A Canale 5 si va avanti a proporre modelli meravigliosi, vedo".*


----------



## chicagousait (24 Ottobre 2020)

Che degrado


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Dove sono li Raiola fans quello da cui si devono comprare 4 cessi per avene uno buono, dove sono?

Il guru quello a cui si tutti si devono inchinare, che non riesce a trovare uno straccio di squadra a un cesso Biblico come Balotelli dove sono?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

sono in imbarazzo per lui e per il programma...

ma il femminismo di signorini dove è finito?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2020)

Italiano o no questo sì che sarebbe da rispedire dritto in Africa, con i suoi soldi aiuterebbe almeno un terzo dei libici veramente bisognosi.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono in imbarazzo per lui e per il programma...
> 
> ma il femminismo di signorini dove è finito?



E' una femmina anche lui, e come la maggioranza delle donne è invidiosa di quelle belle.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono in imbarazzo per lui e per il programma...
> 
> ma il femminismo di signorini dove è finito?


No, è nero e quindi di conseguenza è progressista in ogni cosa che fa  . 

Imbarazzante ieri comunque, ho visto lo spezzone in diretta per curiosità, mi sa che era veramente ubriaco, non che prima parlasse meglio, ma ieri era proprio delirante a tratti e non si capiva niente di quello che diceva. Poi ad un certo punto, nel video messo sopra questa parte non c'è, ha detto pure "la fidanzata di Oppini (il figlio di Alba Parietti anche lui concorrente) preferisce parlare con me perchè ce l'ho più lungo".


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2020)

Unica cosa bella l'affetto cmq che c'è tra loro due che è piuttosto evidente, per il resto balotelli era mezzo ubriaco e lo dice anche chiaramente 2 volte


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Unica cosa bella l'affetto cmq che c'è tra loro due che è piuttosto evidente, per il resto balotelli era mezzo ubriaco e lo dice anche chiaramente 2 volte


Ma eccetto una minoranza, quali sono i fratelli che non si vogliono bene da rendere questi due un'eccezione? Sono sceneggiate fatte per generare empatia verso il pubblico che segue questa robaccia. Specie dopo gli sfottò di Leali (ma chi glielo ha fatto fare di entrare in quel letamaio), stanno facendo di tutto per eroizzare questo Enock, un pò come si faceva con il fratello nel calcio. Chissà se fossero stati bianchi avrebbero avuto questa divinizzazione...

E poi queste scenette le fanno in tutti i reality e anche talent come X-Factor o Amici, a tutti i concorrenti, per "dimostrare" che hanno un'"anima" e giustificare la loro ignoranza e/o scarsa capacità.

La spettacolarizzazione dei sentimenti è diffusissima in questi contesti.


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma eccetto una minoranza, quali sono i fratelli che non si vogliono bene da rendere questi due un'eccezione? Sono sceneggiate fatte per generare empatia verso il pubblico che segue questa robaccia. Specie dopo gli sfottò di Leali (ma chi glielo ha fatto fare di entrare in quel letamaio), stanno facendo di tutto per eroizzare questo Enock, un pò come si faceva con il fratello nel calcio. Chissà se fossero stati bianchi, se avrebbero avuto questa divinizzazione...
> 
> E poi queste scenette le fanno in tutti i reality e anche talent come X-Factor o Amici, a tutti i concorrenti, per "dimostrare" che hanno un'"anima" e giustificare la loro ignoranza e/o scarsa capacità.
> 
> La spettacolarizzazione dei sentimenti è diffusissima in questi contesti.



Sisi dico nulla , a me stan tutti sulle balle e non seguo un grande fratello dal 2 uscito mille anni fa


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono in imbarazzo per lui e per il programma...
> 
> *ma il femminismo di signorini dove è finito?*



nell'unico posto che gli interessa, soprattutto davanti a un grosso maschione nero...


----------

